# Interesting accessory for Coupe owners - Seatbelt Holder



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

While browsing the ETK, I came across this interesting accessory. This might be a useful thing to have for Coupe owners, since the location of the center pillar is way back compared to the sedans and reaching to the seatbelt is not always that 'easy'.

As you can see in the picture, it's an easy install, the loop is pivoted, so it won't get bent when the seat is folded.

I'll call the parts department tomorrow to check the price.

Part Number : 52 30 0 302 425


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

That does seem like an useful artifact. Thanks Alex. 

Has anyone installed one?


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks, Alex! That seems very useful. Is it possible to use on the passenger's side as well?



Alex Baumann said:


> While browsing the ETK, I came across this interesting accessory. This might be a useful thing to have for Coupe owners, since the location of the center pillar is way back compared to the sedans and reaching to the seatbelt is not always that 'easy'.
> 
> As you can see in the picture, it's an easy install, the loop is pivoted, so it won't get bent when the seat is folded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Moolji said:


> Thanks, Alex! That seems very useful. Is it possible to use on the passenger's side as well?


Hi, complete kit for both left and right.


----------



## opelrsx (May 26, 2004)

complete kit for both side, i have them on my car, it was 49.5CAD...useful? for sure


----------



## little<>< (May 7, 2002)

Looks interesting, will definately need to look this one up at the dealership!

Thanks


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> While browsing the ETK, I came across this interesting accessory. This might be a useful thing to have for Coupe owners, since the location of the center pillar is way back compared to the sedans and reaching to the seatbelt is not always that 'easy'.
> 
> As you can see in the picture, it's an easy install, the loop is pivoted, so it won't get bent when the seat is folded.
> 
> ...


Looks good... until you have to get somebody in the back seat. Looks like if somebody is not careful releasing the belt from the loop it can be broken by the in/out from the back seat.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The RealOEM.com site quotes $31.37 for the kit.

Is it just me or does that look kinda cheesy? :dunno:


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

doeboy said:


> The RealOEM.com site quotes $31.37 for the kit.
> 
> Is it just me or does that look kinda cheesy? :dunno:


This www.realoem.com site is great. This is a great resource to lookup part #s for you car. Thanks!


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Wouldn't be easier to just hook the belt on the seat-back release lever? Works for me.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't the convertibles use something just like that?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Don't the convertibles use something just like that?


Sort of. Verts have a thing attached to the Headrest cushion for that.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

You think it's cheesy, Doe ? 

I need to see it in person first.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> You think it's cheesy, Doe ?
> 
> I need to see it in person first.


I'd need to see it in person or see a real photo of it before I make a final opinion of it, but from the ETK drawing it looks cheesy... But then again... sketch images like that can make a lot of things look cheesy... 

But then... I'm so tall my seat is more towards the rear anyway so I doubt I'd find much use for that... easier to hang the belt on the seat release lever.

I wonder how much of a pain it would make ingress/egress from the rear seats if I had such a device holding the belt?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I'd need to see it in person or see a real photo of it before I make a final opinion of it, but from the ETK drawing it looks cheesy... But then again... sketch images like that can make a lot of things look cheesy...


OK, so if I buy it, I'll install it and make a cheesy photo  :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> OK, so if I buy it, I'll install it and make a cheesy photo  :eeps:


:rofl:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

FrenchBoy said:


> This www.realoem.com site is great. This is a great resource to lookup part #s for you car. Thanks!


What's the E67 listed on the site?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> What's the E67 listed on the site?


7 Series Protection


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> What's the E67 listed on the site?


European 7 Series? 745LiS and 760LiS


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> 7 Series Protection


Ah... I see...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Ah... I see...


and E68 is the Clean Energy model


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> 7 Series Protection


Meaning... armored?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> easier to hang the belt on the seat release lever.


 Mine seems to hang itself there about 60-65% of the time


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Mine seems to hang itself there about 60-65% of the time


 Mine too - does it virtually every time.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> ...easier to hang the belt on the seat release lever...


My vote goes for that as well...


----------



## Wallrat (Jun 7, 2003)

Verts have the seatbelt built into the seat. The belt extends out from a similar location as this accessory. When you move the seat forward to let passengers into the rear seats, you actually move the belt along with the seat so it's out of the way.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> While browsing the ETK, I came across this interesting accessory. This might be a useful thing to have for Coupe owners, since the location of the center pillar is way back compared to the sedans and reaching to the seatbelt is not always that 'easy'.
> 
> As you can see in the picture, it's an easy install, the loop is pivoted, so it won't get bent when the seat is folded.
> 
> ...


Cheesy or not, man I wish I'd had this gadget when I had my 98 M3!!!
I guess I'm too old for the coupe thang  .

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mine just falls on the seat release leaver.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's how it looks like installed 

Photo courtesy of Blondie, Auto-treff.de


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Can you have that, and the coat hanger installed at the same time? :dunno: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Can you have that, and the coat hanger installed at the same time? :dunno:
> 
> .


Hmm, good question. I don't know anyone running such a setup, but I'll check it.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Here's how it looks like installed
> 
> Photo courtesy of Blondie, Auto-treff.de


Is it installed incorrecly? The drawing seems to imply that the hook is tilted towards the back whereas the picture has it tilted towards the front. Additionally, the way it is on the picture, it would seem that one could hit some plastic part with one's back.

It looks like the passenger's side was installed on the driver's side....

Otherwise, It looks like it would be pretty useful

Thanks


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> Is it installed incorrecly? The drawing seems to imply that the hook is tilted towards the back whereas the picture has it tilted towards the front. Additionally, the way it is on the picture, it would seem that one could hit some plastic part with one's back.
> 
> It looks like the passenger's side was installed on the driver's side....
> 
> ...


I think the drawing implies the hook tilts upward... change the viewpoint of the picture to be the same as the diagram in the ETK and I think it'll end up looking roughly the same.

Edit: Oops... on second look, it appears that the person might have installed the right side one on the left, and vice versa.... maybe he tried it the otherway first and prefers it the way he has it now... :dunno:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

that looks like a POS. I'd continue using the seat release lever like i've been doing.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

this was always a cool option for those who sport mp5's :eeps:


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

sky said:


> Wouldn't be easier to just hook the belt on the seat-back release lever? Works for me.


dats wut it does by itself for me haha


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

HW said:


> this was always a cool option for those who sport mp5's :eeps:


:rofl:

I imagine the Polizei's cars have that?


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I imagine the Polizei's cars have that?


No, that's the BMW Texas model. Not Austin though, that one has a fold-out guitar instead.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

zoofa said:


> No, that's the BMW Texas model. Not Austin though, that one has a fold-out guitar instead.


that's the gangsta or police option. the texas version looks like this


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

HW said:


> this was always a cool option for those who sport mp5's :eeps:


Shhh... you're getting much too close to why I am ordering the Cold Weather Package!


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

HW said:


> that's the gangsta or police option. the texas version looks like this


"A gun rack? I don't even own *a* gun, let alone several to necessitate a rack!"
"If you're not careful, Wayne, you're gonna lose me."


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Sort of. Verts have a thing attached to the Headrest cushion for that.


Mine doesn't. 

I'd be more interested in something to stop the shoulder belts in the back from flapping.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Brashland said:


> Mine doesn't.
> 
> I'd be more interested in something to stop the shoulder belts in the back from flapping.


My front passenger belt flaps and knocks in the wind like nothing else when my windows are down and I'm driving over 35 mph. It's pretty annoying. Rear seat belts are fine, though.


----------

